# My gorgeously handsome Tilly ... esp for you Cait



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

You know how hard it is to take pictures of mice ... right ?

Well today after cleanout I thought I would take a couple. Look at these fab pics of Tilly.

I got Tilly from Cait and although I realise that if she was spectacular then Cait would have kept her for the show bench....... to me she is just beautiful. I think she looks great in her 'shoot'..... proper little poser she was today.














































Gorgeous or what ?


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow! little poser!
Very good looking!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice photos Yvonne and she looks very happy and healthy too


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

She's lovely!


----------



## Bomu (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice photos. How many did you need to take before you got five good ones?


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

All Caits mice are posers i have to say! lol


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

Actually on the photo front she was just great that day. She is in a tank with 3 other mice and they just weren't playing ball at all. I think I took about 10 pictures of Tilly but they were all good....didn't have to ditch any ....unlike the rest of the gang who just drove me nuts. I think she was fascinated by the camera even though she has had pictures taken loads of times. Sorry if this is a bore but here you can see some more ....she's just so beautiful (again not like my other scraggers).




























Sorry for all the pics ..... I just can't help myself.


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

oh dont say sorry, i cant get enough too :mrgreen: she is verry beautifull and look so advertent to the world ;-)

verry nice

lg viv


----------



## Bomu (Apr 16, 2009)

Its all good. I like seeing the pictures. I tried taking some of my mice the other day. Only managed to get a couple of good ones since the mice dont stop moving!


----------

